# Glaskugel für Fische



## makana (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas (Fischfernseher, Fischlift)?
www.fischfernseher.de
www.fischlift.de

Kann man so etwas auch im Baumarkt, Gartencenter bekommen?

Eure Erfahrungen wären sehr hilfreich für mich.

Lieben Dank,
makana


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glaskugel für Fische*

Hallo und 

:willkommen

Guckst Du mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30559

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23209


----------



## makana (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glaskugel für Fische*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da habe ich auch schon das Richtige gefunden!


----------

